# 7th Heresy APC. Month Twelve(!), September 2017.



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Final month of the APC! We've lost a lot of people... including, it appears, @Tawa who was RUNNING the thing, but this is the home stretch!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Is this a double entry month? All though this year I don't think I've used any rl cards.
Good on you Shandathe for taking up the reins :gimmefive::good:


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Double month seems like a good idea, I wanna push through for that finished army!


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I'd be okay with it as it'd potentially save the challenge for both you and @Grim... 
@Tawa, what do you think?


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's 30 pox walkers b4


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

So for month 12 I will be finishing my 1000 points army and then start playing some games. 

So I'm doing three spirit hosts, a mounted vampire and trying to finish my archers from a few months back. 

That should give me somewhere between 10 and 12 completed entries depending on how you look at it.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

So got side tracked by this big fella so. 
B4







After 















If I can get some more time I’ll get the pox’s finished.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Finished my spirit hosts and vampire


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

And that concludes this round of the Heresy APC!

Taking @Tawa's numbers and adding August and September to them, here are your winners' Final Scores:

1. @DaisyDuke : 14(!)
2. @The Gunslinger : 11 - Made it with room to spare
3. @Shandathe : 10 - Lazy bastard didn't bother last month pretending there was lots of work to do...

I'll tag in our glorious overlord @The Son of Horus to hand out the ribbons and victory candy


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Woo! Way to go guys! 
Well done to everyone. 

So... when's the next one?


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for keeping this going guys 
Nice one everyone!


----------

